# "You don't currently have permission to access this folder"



## jerryspringer (Dec 8, 2005)

I got a new laptop after my previous one had the DC jack come detached from the motherboard and was costly t fix. Anyways I bought an enclosure to transfer the files on the hard drive from my broken laptop onto my new laptop. I can see al of the folders and the folder sizes are all viewable, however when i try to open one of the files i receive the message ""You don't currently have permission to access this folder" click continue to permanently gain acces to this folder then "you have been denied permission to access this folder" to gain access to this folder you will need to use the security tab.

Is there a way to fix this so i can access these files and transfer onto my new hard drive?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please see this How to access files or folders on an external HDD and deal with Ownership issues | | Tech Support Forum


----------

